# Help!! Laying Decomposed Granite over sod



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

So I think ive messed up a bit here and need some help resolving the issue. I was planning on using a sod cutter last weekend to remove about 450sqft of Tiff419 sod. Well that didn't work out well as my NTexas clay soil just wasn't having it. I got about 30sqft done in about 3 hours. So now my dilemma.

I am planning on laying down around 450sq ft of decomposed granite for a shed foundation and fire pit area. The DG is being delivered Friday and I can't just let it sit in my driveway (HOA) for a week or 2 while I figure this out. It has to be laid this weekend. If I were to just take the weedeater to the grass and bag up the clippings, then throw down the DG directly over the area will I have grass growing through like crazy in a matter of months or will the weight, heat, and lack of direct light stop the majority of the grass growth? I plan on laying between 2"-3" of the DG over this area. so It will be relatively thick and compacted but I am fine with this area being a little taller as I typically would get standing water in that area anyways so it would resolve that. See below picture of the area in red. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

@rockwalltxguy if I remember correctly you are reel mowing now. If you are reel mowing in that area I would think twice of bringing in granite. It does not mix well with a reel blade. It's only a matter of time before it's in the yard and you ding the reel.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

I think what I'm going to do is cut the immediate area around the DG with my Honda Rotary at .75" and maintain that way. Less risk and still low enough to look good.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

GoDawgs said:


> @rockwalltxguy if I remember correctly you are reel mowing now. If you are reel mowing in that area I would think twice of bringing in granite. It does not mix well with a reel blade. It's only a matter of time before it's in the yard and you ding the reel.


I think what I'm going to do is maintain the area around the DG with my Honda Rotary at .75" less risk for damage and still low enough that it will look good.


----------



## Dad_Who_Mows_Best (Jun 22, 2021)

I am in Rockwall and planned on renting a sod cutter to take out 100 feet by 4 ish feet to plant shrubs and small trees. I have that good ole clay too. It was that difficult?


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Dad_Who_Mows_Best said:


> I am in Rockwall and planned on renting a sod cutter to take out 100 feet by 4 ish feet to plant shrubs and small trees. I have that good ole clay too. It was that difficult?


Yes, our clay soil doesn't cut very well. If your going to do it I'd wait till the heat of summer and the soil dries out.


----------

